# Eternity Perfume Shot



## MrsMoo (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry for the copywrite bit, I cant find the original


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)

Love all the elements in this image. The copyright part is hard to look over.

Love & Bass


----------



## MrsMoo (Nov 13, 2008)

I do apologise, it was for my class work last year


----------

